
Microsculptor’s Incredible Hulk Fits in Eye of Needle - mcantor
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2009/08/microsculptors-incredible-hulk-fits-in-eye-of-needle/
======
NonEUCitizen
I saw an exhibit with things like this at "The Museum of Jurassic Technology"
in Culver City (LA area).

<http://www.mjt.org/exhibits/hagop/hagop2.html>

------
mcantor
FTA: "I started making houses for ants because I thought they needed somewhere
to live," he says. "I made them shoes and hats."

